# Preventing Hydrolock w/ CAI?



## SpiralOut KeepGoing (May 7, 2005)

Ok guys, I just registered today and I've had an project in mind for awhile...
I wanted to put in a CAI, but I didn't like the idea of hydrolocking the engine...
So I figured, why not get a fairly cheap, but well made Bomz CAI, and add a 3" AEM air bypass valve to prevent water entering?
Any experience in doing this to your Max, and whether its effective?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems to work, according to all the test results I've seen. M<uch betetr than the alternative. But a CAI should not necessarily be mounted way down low, that's where pavement heat and possible debris shredding the filter and entering the engine comes into play.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you wont hydrolock unless you basically submerge your entire cai filter in water.. just regular rain and stuff wont get sucked up through the CAI tube for it just not strong enough suction.

IMO get it if you like but i really dont think it necessary.


----------



## SpiralOut KeepGoing (May 7, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys, I dont think Ill get the bypass valve unless I ever end up lowering my car...which isnt likely because the roads here in Stokesdale, NC arent very well cared for. 
Although the stock Maxima height=great for mudding 
Oh, and do you guys know if the Bomz CAI is any good? I was looking at this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=38634&item=7972822164&rd=1


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

The only time you would ever have to worry about your engine hydrolocking with a CAI is if you decided to drive through 18" or more of water.. at that point you're stupid to even THINK about driving through and you deserve to ruin your engine for being a retard.


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

*It's your hard earned $$$$$$$....spend it wisely!*

Just my opinion. I wouldn't spend money on any bolt-on part that wasn't part of a proven DYNO test. All my "performance" parts are proven on DYNO runs from numerous sources.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

more ricer math.. "it's not a real mod until it's been dyno proven.." WTF ever.


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

Good advice from someone who makes worthless grounding kits that you can make on your own without needing to make a website about it tough guy. Dyno'd performance parts make more sense to buy because they have something to back them up, unlike your mouth, and unlike a part that dosen't, for my hard earned cash. You also offered no advice or help here that was worth anything. He wants to buy a cheap CAI and put a good quality bypass valve on it. You should be giving him advice on the pros and cons of both parts instead of wasting his and my time flaming my thread dick. He cares about his car like you do and is here looking for help. Why don't you be mature and give advice instead of making stupid ass comments to try and look like your cooler than every one here.


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

And a bypass valve is ALWAYS a good idea in ANY conditions with any CAI to help prevent accidental water ingestion. The water might look only 6" deep, but what about that pothole in the middle you cant see that your CAI is about to dip into.(depending on how you ran it) ALWAYS RUN A BYPASS VALVE>it's cheap insurance versus a new motor.


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

It's a matter of opinion what "RICER" means, depending on your maturity level of course. But to me, calling someone a ricer when you drive a [email protected]#$%^ import car says everything about you( technically your a ricer too dumbass) But i'm sure your defintion of ricer is like most with and IQ and maturity level of 0.


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> more ricer math.. "it's not a real mod until it's been dyno proven.." WTF ever.


 And BTW, a mod bought and a mod built are two totally different things. I'll give you props for the stuff you've made on your own because no one else has them and they probably do work for what you built them to do, but to take cheap shots at a thread without thinking first lacks responsibility and defeats the purpose of HELPING people on here. Your comment was not what I said. It's what you percieved it to be. What I was saying is if your going to go out and BUY a mod, my OPINION was to spend his hard earned money on something that has FACT to back it up instead of someones catchy jingle or advertising or look-a-like product. As you SHOULD well know, not all CAI,H,E,ETC. perform the same or give you the same results. But alot of them look the same and claim to do the same thing. That's why there are FORUMS> Every single person on this website wants the BEST PERIOD FOR THEIR CAR. DYNOS were built for a reason. To weed out the junk parts & claims by owners and manufacturers that their product makes more power or performance than the next guys.IT'S NOT RICER MATH. READ BETWEEN THE LINES AND LOOK AT THE BIG PICTURE BEFORE YOU MAKE SMARTASS COMMENTS THAT DON'T HELP ANYONE>WE ALL LOVE OUR CARS AND WHAT THEY DO AND WANT TO GET ALONG AND ENJOY THESE FORUMS, BUT COMMENTS LIKE THAT ONLY CAUSE UNNECESSARY [email protected]# AND AGGRAVATION FOR ALL OF US.PLEASE BE MATURE ENOUGH TO SAY "HEY,I WAS AN ASS AND NOW I REALIZE IT." .


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

OK< i'll get off my soapbox now


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You are sadly mistaken to think the supposed hp #s given from the mgfr is the bible and should be followed.
Time and time again you will realize the hp #s you see from companies are exaggerated.
Another mistake is to actually go by the peak hp these companies show you gain.

TRUTH:
A cai of pretty much _any_ variety will give you ~5hp at the most...but what you don't notice is that +5hp is down low and when comparing against a stock dyno you will see you lose on the top end.

The area under the curve is most important and the 'dyno proven' claims of +5hp you see from the mfgr is just marketing bs.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

In short...a cai is crap. The stock airbox will provide the same results in the 1/4 as a cai, warm air intake, or any other variation you can think of.

You're only buying a shiny pipe and getting a little more 'sound'.


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

I give up. I feel like i'm in bizzaro world talking to a bunch of [email protected]#$%^ aliens. Your right, you guys are the real experts and i'm just a ricer. See you guys at the finish line.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Roddyg, I'm not even going to bother responding to all of that. I would be owning you all night long if I did. I'm going to say this is your one and only warning and lock this thread now. Insult me, another mod, or any other member again, and you will no longer have posting privileges on NF.


----------

